# Chop Shop 2012



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

You know, I don't really care for the name. Oh well, to late to change it now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the bats in the windows, especially the night shots with the eyes flashing.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

It's never too late to make changes.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

It was at 5:30 on Halloween night X3


----------

